

Top Executive Recruiters Agree There Are Only Three True Job Interview Questions - mgh2
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgebradt/2011/04/27/top-executive-recruiters-agree-there-are-only-three-key-job-interview-questions/

======
kls
This is a pretty good article, I talk a lot about hiring in the tech industry
because I believe passing on a good candidate is far more opportunity cost
than people realize. It far outweighs the material cost of wasting a weeks
time and money with a bad candidate. Bad candidates are easy to spot within a
week on the job, good candidates are easy to miss in an interview. I think
interviewing and hiring is way over thought and as such is killing companies
and their ability to find talent. This article provides a good simple view of
hiring as such I think it has great value in helping people build a simplified
model for hiring.

